# testing...



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

If this works, this picture is of Snowbell, Queen of the herd
http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i44 ... 0_0327.jpg


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

not for me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I went in and fixed it for you... there was some extra things before the web address stopping it from working...... now it works... :wink: 
This is what it had....now look at the web adddress after I corrected it.... above in your post.. :wink: 


> [/img]http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i445/realfarmgirl/100_0327.jpg[/img]


cute goat face.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

now it works  
love when they get right up in the camera to say hello.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: 

Me too.... they are such cuties.... :greengrin:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks...

now how do you get the picture to show in the post itself?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Go up to user control Panel ..click on it

Look on the left side "Profile" click on it

Look at left again..


> Options
> Overview
> Profile
> 
> ...


 If you want a avatar Pic in the left side of your post...then click on..
"Edit Avatar"

Then...
You then will see in the mid section "Edit Avatar"
there is a spot that says "Browse" click on that to select a pic you want to put in there....from your computer...if you want to choose a different method as it states below then you can....
But first ..you will have to make the pic small enough to place it in the Avatar area... it states the size there..I use "windows Paint" to make mine smaller to fit... 
You should find it in "All programs" on the start menu..on the left side bottom on your puter...
"Accessories"
Go to Paint "Open Paint
Then on the left side..click on the drop down box left side
go to "Open"
find the pic you want to display click on it
Note: you should the pic selected in "Paint" now
Go to resize
Percentage
Horizontal make 50% 
Vertical make 50%

Note: before you start make a copy of that picture... put a copy in a different folder...once you change it... you cannot go back... so putting a copy of it in another local ...will allow you to keep the pic in original size... in case you don't rename it ... while trying to save it...

then save as: what ever you want to name it..
then try it on TGS and see if it allows it...if not... repeat until it works... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want it just in the body of the post. Then when you are posting below the submit preview area there is a spot to upload the photo. It can't be really big so you may have to resize it. After you upload it then you have to attach it in the same spot.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

tryin again...

meet Lilly
[attachment=0:2luopi2w]lillyweb2.gif[/attachment:2luopi2w]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty Doe you have there....Hi Lilly :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Both are cute


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girls!!! I really like Lilly :thumb:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks! Trying again for better quality pic...

Meet Dandy and Lynx - Mother and daughter


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are beautiful.... :thumb:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

okay...how do I get the pictures to post without the "attachment" box around them?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I use an image address (url) and use the coding with [im g] [/img ] around it
(no spaces)


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, trying again...Meet Puppy Dog, last year's buckling, striking a pose.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goat...looks like you figured out the picture thing...good job..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh he's handsome! And congrats, you got the picture to work  
:thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice buckling! Love all the girls too they are so cute.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Yay it worked! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice goats! I too have a doe named Snowbell.


----------

